# (IL) UH HRCH Sunrise's Must Be Fate MH - Fox Red



## Brian Moyse (Mar 25, 2003)

IL - UH HRCH Sunrise's Must Be Fate MH - "Grady" is a dark yellow about 82lbs. SIRE: FC/AFC Tule River Kodiak DAM: FC/AFC Riparian Roughrider daughter HIPS OFA Good#125513 ELBOWS OFA Normal #16519 CERF Normal #33061 CNM Clear #06-931-M-PIV AKC DNA Profile #V399085. Grady has proven to throw very trainable, good looking calm natured pups in the home with plenty of go in the field. You can view pictures, accomplishments, and a full pedigree of Grady at www.sunriseretrievers.com

Brian Moyse
815-624-2077

*****************
IL - UH HRCH Sunrise's Must Be Fate MH - "Grady" is a dark yellow about 82lbs. UKC #R150-154 SIRE: FC/AFC Tule River Kodiak DAM: FC/AFC Riparian Roughrider daughter HIPS OFA Good#125513 ELBOWS OFA Normal #16519 CERF Normal #33061 CNM Clear #06-931-M-PIV AKC DNA Profile #V399085. Grady has proven to throw very trainable, good looking calm natured pups in the home with plenty of go in the field. You can view pictures, accomplishments, and a full pedigree of Grady at www.sunriseretrievers.com


----------

